# Exercise recommendations needed please suitable for bad knees!



## flosie

Hi 

Now my youngest little one is starting to sleep a bit better I need to think about committing to some proper exercise I can do alongside SlimmingWorld. I have around 3 1/2 stone to lose, and I started doing 30 day shred a few months ago but had to stop as it was causing damage to my knees, the pain is only now starting to ease and I stopped doing 30 day shred in September. Could anyone recommend an exercise DVD that wouldn't have too much impact on my knees


----------



## Zephram

I don't know about a DVD but you will want to do low impact exercise like swimming, yoga, Pilates, there is heaps of body weight stuff you can do that is low impact too, light weights as well, plus walking is also fab.

Check YouTube as there is every exercise type and video under the sun available for free.


----------



## flosie

Thank you, I plan to start walking more with baby in the carrier, I'll have a look for low impact exercises on YouTube. I was just thinking DVD as I could do one while my youngest eats breakfast and we are waiting for my oldest to wake up. I have one early and one late riser


----------



## Bevziibubble

Swimming is really good :)


----------



## Eve

Beachbody workouts have low impact and regular in their videos :D I had to start out low impact with turbo jam and do it all fine now but mine was my fitness level, not my knees.


----------

